# Cockatiel hiccuping?!



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Today when I uncovered her cage she started sneezing. About 3-5 times. But what she did next scared me. It looked like a person when they hiccup but I didn't hear any noise and I don't know if she opened her mouth. She moved like she was hiccuping. Is she ok?


----------



## frozengirl (Nov 26, 2016)

Are you sure she wasn't adjusting her crop? Sorry if I'm not much help


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't know. What does that look like?


----------



## tielwoman (Oct 4, 2014)

Crop adjusting - I always think it looks like they are trying to swallow something and it wont go down. often they open the beak and it looks like they are yawning. Freaked me out when I first saw it, but crop adjusting, if thats what it is, is completely normal.


----------



## Kimchee2016 (Jul 11, 2016)

Ok ok thank you. Does anyone know why they crop adjust?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It's a perfectly normal thing for them to do. Tiels can't cough so they crop adjust to move around whatever is in there in case it gets uncomfortable.


----------

